# Exhaust System



## ManuelB (Oct 18, 2016)

ISO a Exhaust System Header-Back for a 65`

As "Bolt-ON" as possible


----------



## gmjunkie (Jan 1, 2019)

about 2 years ago I put a header back PYPES exhaust system on my 1970 skylark convertible. Loved it so much and was so easy to install that I just put the same set on my 66 GTO. relatively inexpensive for a stainless system and it bolts right up.


----------



## Spoffie (Mar 28, 2019)

gmjunkie said:


> about 2 years ago I put a header back PYPES exhaust system on my 1970 skylark convertible. Loved it so much and was so easy to install that I just put the same set on my 66 GTO. relatively inexpensive for a stainless system and it bolts right up.


What gmjunkie said. I currently have this http://classicmusclecarexhaust.com/p/pypes-64-72-gm-a-body-el-camino-true-dual-2-5-sga30-18-race-pro on my '70 Chevelle. It was a breeze to install and fit like a glove. You can also get it W/O mufflers if you want. I chose the True Dual system but most choose the X-Pipe. With Pypes you won't be disappointed. This site has a $50 off sale going on too.


----------

